# UIJEONGBU | Hillstate Uijeongbu Station | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hillstate Uijeongbu Station, Uijeongbu, Gyeonggi-do, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2020-2022 

49Fl













































힐스테이트 의정부역 분양 안내 %>


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 의정부역 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------

